# Link to new GM Powertrain website & info



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i love how the 1.8 is not an ecotec motor lulz


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what I want to 'see' are the SAE plots for the 1.4LT, 1.6LT (Chinese) and the european 1.8LT engines...none of which are listed.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...what I want to 'see' are the SAE plots for the 1.4LT, 1.6LT (Chinese) and the european 1.8LT engines...none of which are listed.


the 1.4 probbly the same as the 1.8 just more torque,man my man side got a hold of me when buying the cruze it said more displacment more power down the road(which will be true if anyone wants to really get serious but then again i remind myself the cruze isnot a drag car or a race car possibly a weekend track car and thats it will never be a drag car


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*2012* Powertrain literature: http://gmpowertrain.com/Libraries/P...nformation_Guide_0927.sflb.ashx?download=true


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

interesting that both the engine and transmission assembly sites have changed from the 2011 Cruze to the 2012


----------

